# Ipad mini retina ne s'allume plus



## ansadajl (4 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Mon ipad mini retina s'est dechargé entierement, je l'ai mis a recharger, mais après plusieurs heures de charge j'essaie de le rallumer mais je n'y arrive pas.
Est ce un probleme connu?
Comment y remédier?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Larme (4 Janvier 2015)

Tu as posté dans le mauvais forum, mais un modérateur devrait le remettre dans le bon.
Sinon, avant de penser que l'iPad Mini Retina est HS (niveau batterie notamment), quelques pistes :
As-tu un autre câble ?
Comment l'as-tu rechargé ? Via un port USB ? Via un chargeur ?

Les possibilités :
Le câble a un problème.
L'alimentation fournie lors de la recharge est trop faible pour recharger l'iPad, cela peut-être le cas parfois avec des ports USB qui décident d'arrêter de fournir du courant, ou moins car ils ont eu un p'tit soucis. Donc essayer un autre port USB. Si tu le connectes sur un PC/Mac avec lequel tu fais habituellement des synchros (au hasard), tu devrais peut-être avoir iTunes qui se lance au bout d'un moment (mais j'sais plus avec l'histoire des "appareils de confiance" si c'est toujours le cas).


----------



## Spikx (4 Janvier 2015)

Salut ! 
J'ai déjà eu se problème avec mon IPhone et personnellement, un simple "forçage" ou reboot a fonctionné 
Essaye d'appuyer longtemps (au moins 15bonnes secondes) sur le bouton power et home en même temps jusqu'à obtenur un truc à l'écran 

Voilà, j'espère que ça refonctionnera ! Mais comme l'a dit Larme, le problème vient peut être du câble...
Tiens nous au courant


----------

